# [Ukranian NR] Oleksii Lukin - 59.43 Megaminx single



## Mr Kerby (Jul 29, 2014)

cube: Dayan without ridges


----------



## Divineskulls (Jul 29, 2014)

Good use of inspection, and turn speed!

A lot of people have trouble with using enough inspection, including me. I see that being a very strong point for you as you get faster.


----------



## aashritspidey (Jul 29, 2014)

Ultra GJ  And nice T-shirt


----------

